# New Posts Feature Problem



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Hello, I have logged in as I usually do using Opera and this time when I clicked new posts in which it said over 100, it said sorry, none were found. I tried several times. When I clicked view new posts on the page that lists all the forums, one popped up.

I have also noticed that when I click back after reading and posting it sometimes will go back one page too far and I cannot get back to the posts in the forum like I used to.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Solution...

Don't use Opera. 

Actually I hear that Opera sometimes has problems that prevents cookies from being read correctly, which would give you the problems you are having. 

You can also try deleting all the dbstalk cookies and see if that helps.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Solution...
> 
> Don't use Opera. *


Stop, you are just trolling for Zac! :eek2:


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

The same thing happened to me a lot when I had dial up with IE. I seemed to go away with broadband. I posted about it at the time and was told that it must be my problem.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I have had that happen also, only twice tho.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Works for me, Jacob S. But I'm not using Opera. Using Konqueror 3.1 here. I'd suggest you try upgrading to Opera 7 if you haven't yet (because, IMHO, it's only the responsibility of a website to be compatibe with the LATEST releases of all the major browsers (defining major browsers as Mozilla/Netscape, Konqueror/Safari, Opera, and Microsoft Internet Explorer))


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Unfortunately all's I can say is that your message pointers are stored in part (and big part) by the cookies on your computer.

If your cookie is not read correctly by the server some things do not work correctly. 

I suggest again if you have problems like mentioned above to delete your DBSTalk.COM cookies, then try again.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I just upgraded to the latest Opera 7.03 not too long ago, so maybe that caused the problem, that here is bug in the latest Opera version. Is Opera the fastest free browser out there or is there anything even better? How does Konqueror 3.1 compare to Opera 7.02? Is there a website that compares the different browsers for Windows?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Speaking of cookies and not finding new posts...

I always view the list of threads so I can choose the ones I want to read. It seems that sometime in the wee hours something happens that causes everything to be marked read. The ability to jump to the first unread post makes it practical to follow a web-based forum. Tonight I had only 1 unread post so I have to skim each recent thread to find the last read post.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BobaBird _
> * It seems that sometime in the wee hours something happens that causes everything to be marked read. *


That seems to be the basis for the whole problem. It doesn't just happen in the wee hours, either.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just wondering if your reading slower in the morning? (No I am not picking on you) 

Reason for asking is I believe that after 15 minutes of inactivity threads are marked as read. (I could be wrong on the amount of time)

Just trying to narrow this down.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

There is a bug somewhere that hits me every now and then. You come to the site and it says there are XXX number of new posts since you last visited. Then when you click on the search for new posts it comes up with none. Then when you look through the forums manually they are all greyed out, as if all read.

I am using XP with IE, all the latests updates. I assume there is some sort of race condition or there is some other error. It would be nice to be able to set back the time in the cookie and try again.

I have also noticed the 15 minute timeout thing.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

That is the problem that I had, it did actually say I had new posts then when I clicked on it, the results came back as none or just a very few. I hate to have to go back through all the forums through all the posts that I had read because it takes a lot longer to do that and its less time to read and post on the site. I used to do it that way but since I use the new posts feature it has really made it a lot easier to do.

So one has to go through all the posts in 15 minutes from the last time you log on to view all the posts since the last time you was on? That is not much time to go through all the posts, especially if you did not get to come on for a couple three days.

I think it would be great if there was a feature that tells you where you left off from the last time as in the date you came on last time, kind of like a log of the times you have been online and the time period you was on, that way you could find out the last post you read you was on and if the new posts feature does not work, you could go on the dates to find the new posts, and have another feature to show posts that only go back so far to a certain time/date.

So basically, a feature that tells you when you last logged off and shows only posts from a certain time on a certain day to the current date would be very useful. It would be kind of like the new posts feature, only doing it manually.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"I just upgraded to the latest Opera 7.03 not too long ago, so maybe that caused the problem, that here is bug in the latest Opera version. Is Opera the fastest free browser out there or is there anything even better? How does Konqueror 3.1 compare to Opera 7.02? Is there a website that compares the different browsers for Windows?"

Konqueror is only available for Unix OSes running XFree86 (like most Linux installations, include the Linux installation on the 721 (though not TiVo), which makes me curious if it's using KHTML for it's HTML rendering, probably - or else Gecko. But I dunno. Does anyone else?) (though Safari for MacOS uses the same rendering engine - KHTML). Personally, I prefer Mozilla to Opera or the KHTML browsers, though font display on Linux isn't as good unless you compile it yourself, adding some XFT options.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I tried Mozilla and it just reminded me of Netscape in which is slower than Explorer and Mozilla did not seem to be faster but slower than Opera.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

The same thing happens to me periodically on both 2000 and xp internet explorer. Occiasionally it will say there are a bunch of new posts, and the search result will come back with 0.

I always just look at the days new posts at that point. (works well)


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

You can cause this for sure if you double click on the search for new posts link. I try to be careful not to accidently do the double click. But, it still seems to do it every now and then.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

ah, the double click must be what I'm doing. My laptop mouse has a habit of doing that now and again.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Just had all forums set to "read" again. I got as far as index.php without entering any forums. After a few minutes (could have been more than 15) of reading more NG postings I jumped to another site. When I came back here the only "unread" forums had posts only a few minutes old. Scott, if 15 minutes of inactivity is really the cause, what is the point? It's certainly not what a user would intend. Is there a reason for a board operator to want it?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Actually after 30 minutes the cookies are reset. 

I have also had this happen to me but not for a long time now. It's probably a bug in the software that I believe is fixed in the next release.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

It doesn't happen on the other VB sites that I visit. You are the only ones with such a complex start page, though.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Here's my latest version of Opera:
Version information
Version 7.10 
Build 2840 
Platform Win32 
System Windows XP 
Java Sun Java Runtime Environment version 1.4

It runs much better than the previous version and so far hasn't had any problems except for websites that think they need to feed it different code to display the pages the same way as other browsers. 

http://www.opera.com/
Thread about 7.10 here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14362

p.s. just saw that the drop down formum select box was added to the main page!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> p.s. just saw that the drop down formum select box was added to the main page!


I am just adding that now.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey, you just added a forum selection box. Thank you!


----------

